# Datenbankanbindung, Grundlagen



## Arwen14 (6. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

wie geht Ihr vor, wenn Ihr eine Datenbankanbindung für ein Programm machen wollt? Ich bin hier noch Anfängerin, und bräuchte ein paar Tipps dazu. Mit was verbindet Ihr Euch, mit JDBC? Gibt es hierzu ein gutes Tutorial? Und auch, wie man die einzelnen GUI-Felder dann mit der Datenbank verbindet, diese updatet, etc.?

Im Voraus vielen Dank!

Viele Grüße,
Arwen14


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (6. Okt 2008)

Hallo Arwen

vorweg: du hast einen soooo schöööönen Nick 

Hier gibt's ein paar Anleitungen:

Zu DB-Programmierung: http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-sql.htm

Java und Tools: www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/index.htm#JEE

Bin selber noch Anfänger und habe da schon einiges gefunden.


----------



## Arwen14 (8. Okt 2008)

Vielen Dank, und sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. Ja, der Nickname ist ganz nett, und Deine Links sind sehr hilfreich.

Viele Grüße,
Arwen14


----------

